# Vizsla video



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Another video I thought folk on here may enjoy. 

My Vizsla playing in the long grass with a collie! 

Proper kangaroo!! 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ksZ2udtzRA


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's hilarious! What ENERGY!!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, that cracked me up. Reminds me of Rosie at a park we go to.


----------

